# Finishing Birch



## Big_pete (Jan 12, 2010)

I am trying to finish a birch frame for a bathroom mirror. I'd like to get as close as possible to the cabinet (links below). I have tried a few different stains, but they dont come out dark enough. Doesnt have to be perfect. Any ideas?

Thanks for your opinions.


----------



## clarionflyer (Apr 27, 2008)

Sorry to say...
I'm mostly just wondering about the birch in your mirror? Did you build or buy?

But, if I had to guess:
Birch is very pale. It should stain fairly true to the original color. 
If you're going by commercial stains, I would try:

Jacobean


----------



## clarionflyer (Apr 27, 2008)

P.S. To get a very close match, you'll probably have to mix stains.

Jacobean, Ebony (very dark), Walnut, and Cherry are all dark stains.


----------



## Big_pete (Jan 12, 2010)

The furniture cabinet is birch, so I bought birch 1x8s and ripped them to 1x3 to build a simple frame with biscuits. I tried to stain the frame with dark walnut, but couldn't get it the same color.


----------



## JW_in_Indy (Mar 20, 2009)

Big_pete said:


> The furniture cabinet is birch, so I bought birch 1x8s and ripped them to 1x3 to build a simple frame with biscuits. I tried to stain the frame with dark walnut, but couldn't get it the same color.


 
Birch will not absorb a penetrating oil stain very well. You will need to use a dye stain. Either water or alcohol based. Dyes lay more on the surface of the wood and hide the grain more than a penetrating stain, but they give you a very uniform color and are quite easy to mix and match.

Another posibility, but not my first choice would be a gel stain. These lay more on the surface like dyes, but in the very dark colors will more than likely completely hide the grain of the wood. At that point.... might as well paint IMHO.


----------



## Rob (Oct 31, 2006)

You might try Sherwin Williams. They will (should) mix a stain to match. Also, the grit you sand to will greatly affect the darkness of the stain. The higher the grit, the lighter the stain will be.


----------



## edp (May 25, 2007)

*On Birch*

I generally spray the stain. Light coats to get to the final result provide good results.

Ed


----------



## jaros bros. (Feb 18, 2009)

The vanity looks like they have antiqued it. You might try glazing it with a general finishes gel stain when you get the color close. Stains are tricky to match so you're going to have to make up samples and take good measurements and record everything. It takes time and patience and some knowledge of oil stains, dyes, and gel stains.


----------

